# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثالثة >  رجاء

## احمد البردينى

نرجو من الدكتوره شيماء تنزيل محاضره عن السرقه ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتحيه ونرجو ان يديم الله عليها دوام الصحه والعافيه والتقدم باذن الله

----------


## منار حجازي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووويويوويو  يويويويويويويويوويويويوويويويويوويويويويويووي

----------

